# 10g First Killifish tank



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

I am personally a huge fan of epiplatus annulatus, clown killifish. They're great nano fish, with good colours (though maybe not as bright as some other killies) and personalities. They can breed easily enough from what I've read (though I've yet to manage it in my nano community tank), laying eggs on thin leaves like java moss fronds. Make sure you've got plenty of plants, and they like floaters to give them cover from the light, and they should be golden. Be mindful of having a cover because I've read that they live up to their other common name, rocket killi, by being exceptional jumpers.

I've got 2 males and 5 females and they get along really well with my shrimp and other nano fish.


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

They look kind of boring to me because I love flashy colors, but thanks ill look more into them.


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

Now that I look more at them, it seems like a good excuse to set up another tank/s just for a pair or two of them to see if I can selectively breed flashy tail colors. Would a critter keeper be okay if i heavily planted it with no filtration possibly?


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

I have no clue how big a critter keeper is, but I've heard of breeders keeping 6 of them in a 5g. Don't know how good keeping them permanently without filtration would be. And while the parents won't eat the fry generally, the older fry will eat the younger fry from what I've read.

That said, the tails are pretty colourful naturally as far as I can tell. Forgive the crappy cell phone shot, but it's all I've got and they don't sit still long enough unless they're hanging out at the surface. The colours are actually darker than it seems in the shot.


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

I like their blue eye. BTW, the critter keeper is only 1.7 gallons, which is a little tight for my liking.


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

Right now I am leaning towards two pairs of Australe in the 10 and maybe a 2.5 for either gardneri or clowns.


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

I've bred pairs in 1 gallon tanks. Dont forget where the killies come from. Usually stagnant pools of muddy water.

If you're just a beginner I would advise that you stay away from the annual killies. They're usually the nicer ones but dont live as long and are a bit harder to breed.



ApplestoApples said:


> Now that I look more at them, it seems like a good excuse to set up another tank/s just for a pair or two of them to see if I can selectively breed flashy tail colors. Would a critter keeper be okay if i heavily planted it with no filtration possibly?


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm new to killies but not to fish. I thought they would live a couple years given they didn't dry up?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

Stopped by lfs today and got a bronze wendtii and an anubias nana.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Ravochiis are nice. Just don't live very long


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

Annuals don't live that long. They usually only live for their "season" hence their name of annual. Their eggs have to spend a certain time in diapause before they can hatch.



ApplestoApples said:


> I'm new to killies but not to fish. I thought they would live a couple years given they didn't dry up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

Which if the fish on my list are annuals? The ravochii?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

Got a new cfl light to replace the yellow today and did a 100 percent water change and refilled with a ratio of 3:1 RO/DI to tap. The parameters are 6.7 ph and 55 ppm kh. The new light looks better. Again sorry for the low quality picture.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

I looked at A. Striatum also as an option. I eliminated the rachovii after reading more about them it's between australe and striatum as of now. It may depend on which is available on aquabid at the time I order. (most likely this weekend)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Lucania goodei are my favorite killifish.  If you could breed and lower the prices on them that would be awesomeeeeeeee.


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

Ii looked at those but I want something really colorful. If you want some, send me a pm because I know someone who has them and breeds them.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

freph said:


> Lucania goodei are my favorite killifish.  If you could breed and lower the prices on them that would be awesomeeeeeeee.


 
I can collect them by the bucket load!

Every body of water in Florida is loaded with 'em.


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

I'm not sure. the list of annuals is quite large so i would research before buying. I would say go with the orange australes. They're easy to keep and breed, but they are a bit mean with other fish species.



ApplestoApples said:


> Which if the fish on my list are annuals? The ravochii?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

This is a species only tank. It's still up in the air which I will get.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

